# Hedgie Christmas list?



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

So im making my Christmas list for everyone (dogs, cat, hedgie included) and need some ideas for gifts for the lil hog. 

So far on my list is:

A light with timer (im using the light from the room hes in right now)
Another 100 or 150 watt CHE as a backup, in case one goes out over the winter

Any other ideas? Looking for fun stuff as well as things that are useful. Feel free to name anything, even if you think i might have it already. :mrgreen:


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Mine loves his snuggle sack. He tries to burrow in it so much that it's getting rather torn up inside...so he would probably love another. If your hedgie doesn't have one already that might be a good one!

Hmmmmm... maybe a toy? Some have luck w small stuffed toys (make sure no seams...cat toys work well just make sure no catnip either!) or rubber dog toy. I got mine a hedgehog dog toy from Old Navy...he likes to drag it around his cage sometimes.

Some people also have luck with small ball toys...again cat toys work well. Some hedgies like the ones with the bells (although mine had no interest!).

One last idea that I actually got from someone else on the forum. We added a "fleece forest" to the hedgie cage and he absolutely LOVES that. I tied long pieces of fleece to hang from the top of the cage that hang to the floor. My hedgie loves to move around through it. We often find him hanging out in it.

Hopefully others chime in with some more ideas! Good luck!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

I might try out the fleece forest! He is pretty picky with his toys but maybe he will like that


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Maybe some toys that you can hide treats in? For Lily's third birthday, she got a TON of presents...I went a bit overboard. :lol: But I'm glad now that I did, since it turned out to be her last. There's a pic further down of all of the presents & a list below that - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/18-fun-stuff/10486-happy-birthday-lily-pic-heavy.html

The puppy kong didn't go over terribly well, she wasn't interested in learning how to roll and move it around to get a treat out. I know I've seen some people mention cat kongs that have a wider hole so it's easier to get treats out - that might be a better option. Still good to use with supervision at first though, since I think the hole was big enough to get a hedgie nose stuck in it.

The aquarium plants (silk only - plastic ones have sharp edges & points that I don't like), crinkle tunnel, and the Hide'n'Treat bird toy were all big hits though. I hid treats on or around the plants (set up in a 1" tall round metal baking pan with the aquarium stones), in the tunnel, and in the bird toy, and she had a great time making her rounds each evening after I set treats up & put her back in.

As far as the cat treats that are included in the presents, the Greenies weren't a big hit - I don't think she ever even tried one. The PureBites shrimp went over better, but she usually only got one every other night or so. I was concerned about the freeze-dried nature causing constipation issues, and they weren't a favorite anyway. She liked Wellness Jerky treats better (cut in half so she wouldn't choke), and went NUTS for Wellness Healthy Indulgence meat chunks.


----------



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

@Lilysmommy - How did she like the dig box? What did you use? That looks super cute! Might use something like this, I think he would love to use it to make a huge mess LOL. The more mess, THE BETTER! haha


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I forgot in the pictures in that thread, I was using a shoebox lid...that got scrapped pretty quickly, Lily was peeing & pooping in the stones, so it got gross fast. :roll: I switched to the 1"-tall round metal baking after that. The stones are just medium-sized aquarium stones. They seem to have some clear covering on them, but that never chipped off or anything. No paint like on a lot of the gravel, and large enough she couldn't try eating them, just in case. She didn't dig a whole lot in it...mostly just went for the plants to find the treats. :lol: But other hedgehogs that are more into digging may like rooting around in them - they're light enough that they wouldn't be difficult for them to move at all.


----------



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

He doesnt dig in his fleece (he only dug when I put live crickets in there which hid under the fleece) so Im not sure if he likes to dig. I was thinking he might like to dig with something else though. At least shoebox lids are cheap! And I can always use the gravel for when i get a new beta fish! (Washed of course LOL).


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, I used the stones for my betta after Lily passed too. I just washed them well with dish soap, then rinsed them multiple times & dried completely before I put them in. Never saw an issue from it.  Can't wait to see pics of Quilliam and his Christmas presents after the holidays! *hinthint*


----------

